# When did your kid outgrow their toy kitchen?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I always wanted to get one for ds2, but we never had the room. He is 4.5yo now, and we have just moved to a bigger house. I'm wondering if he's getting too old now for it.

When did your kids stop playing with theirs?


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

totally depend on the kid, but my 4 1/2 year old dd plays with hers every single day. she got hers 2 Christmases ago and has never been bored by it.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

My 4 1/2 year old plays with his every day too. His 8 year old cousins like to play with it when they're here too.


----------



## elfinbaby (Mar 17, 2002)

my dd is newly 5 and she loves hers. her bro - 10 yrs. - loves to play w/her. an older sibling helps since they can write menus, count $, etc. he totally gets into it, lol.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

My 4.5 yr old is pretty much done with it, though if we move it around and set it up in different ways, he will play with it for a while.

My dd was done with it by that age, too.


----------



## acsammel (Jul 27, 2004)

We got one for our older son when he was two. He stopped playing with it before he was four. We then stored it away until our younger son was 18 months and the older one was 5. When we got it back out, the 5 YO had almost zero interest in it even though it had been gone from his life for 15 months.


----------



## jenners26 (Mar 16, 2008)

My five and a half year old DS has been asking for one for ages, and like you, we haven't had the room (nor the money!) for it until now. He STILL asks for one everytime he sees one in a store, so I'm confident we'll get LOTS of use out of it!
Here's the one we decided on...

http://astore.amazon.com/kidkraft.ki...ail/B0017JBR6O


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

That kitchen is super cute, btw







My DD got a play kitchen for her 4th Bday. So she's had it for almost 2 years and goes through phases of playing with it. She'll abandon it for a month or so, then be really into it. Especially if I set it up. I think 4 is a fine age to purchase a kitchen.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Me and my sister played kitchen, store, school till around 13-14?







:
We enjoyed it a lot its a shame most kids today outgrow that stuff pretty quick.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

My older kids still will incorporate our play kitchen into their play, and they are 7 & 10. In fact, when my eldest had a friend over recently, they came to get me, took me into the playroom, and showed me to a "table" in their "restaurant" - they had draped a playsilk over the kids table there, and using the playfood and the kitchen, they ran a restaurant and I was the diner. I thought it was cute and clever, and I was pleased to see that they didn't feel too old to play with it.

Obviously they don't play with it every day, but it isn't in the way or any thing, and so if you have the room for one, I say go for it!


----------



## lawgrrl (Nov 8, 2004)

My 6.5 year old DS is still going strong with his kitchen and shows no signs whatsoever of stopping anytime soon.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both my boys still love to play kitchen... the 7 year-old usually only if a younger sibling/friend/cousin starts, but it is still fun for all of them.


----------



## QDB (Aug 14, 2003)

My 5.5 ds hasn't played with his in over a year. But the neighbor kid who is 6 still plays with it.


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
Me and my sister played kitchen, store, school till around 13-14?







:









: (and Barbies until I was 17
















I think a kitchen for a 4.5 y/o is perfectly fine.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

We have one in our kitchen area and my 6 y old DD hasn't played with it in a while. Usually she only hides stuff in the fridge and cabinets.







She doesn't really play with it. DH has been after me to get rid of it but I haven't. It fills up that area well and it will look empty. lol.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadameXCupcake* 
Me and my sister played kitchen, store, school till around 13-14?







:
We enjoyed it a lot its a shame most kids today outgrow that stuff pretty quick.

My sister and I played with paper dolls untli we were about 13 years old.














My oldest sister always made fun of us for doing it.







: I want my kids to remain kids as long as possible.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
My sister and I played with paper dolls untli we were about 13 years old.














My oldest sister always made fun of us for doing it.







: I want my kids to remain kids as long as possible.

I once got caught making a paper doll when I was 17









My kids received their play kitchen when my oldest as 4 yo and they still use it now at 10 and 6. Their 10 year old friend next door likes to play with it too(says her mom got rid of hers when she 4 claiming she was "too old"). They like it especially when we have playdough, so they can "make" the food more than the fake toy food.


----------

